# help or suggestions for a broken leg?



## jdusmc1371 (Mar 13, 2015)

Ive just broken my leg. Doc said it was a clean break and I ve brokenboth bones about 6" up from the ankle, says its gonna be 6-8 week for it to heal. Ive heard hgh can help speed cell growth and help heal the body sometimes. Wtf do I do. I wanna get back to gym and riding my new honda shadow. Any advice


----------



## jennerrator (Mar 13, 2015)

dude, just let it heal the 6-8 weeks...you will be fine it's not that long out. I was recently out for 7 weeks, got cleared and it didn't take a week to get back to it...muscles don't forget that easy


----------



## BigGameHunter (Mar 13, 2015)

Do exactly what the doctor tells you on this one. No bro science advice from me on something this serious.

How did you break your leg?


----------



## Iron1 (Mar 13, 2015)

BigGameHunter said:


> How did you break your leg?



Probably trying to take a nude selfie for a new avi pic.


----------



## snake (Mar 13, 2015)

It wasn't that middle one was it?


----------



## Bigwhite (Mar 13, 2015)

You can still do seated upper body stuff so quit whining...


----------

